# Nanny Sponsor in AD



## mitoke (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been searching on and off for weeks now and every site has mismatched information and the gov't sites aren't very clear.

What is the complete cost to sponsor a maid/nanny in the UAE? I'm in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

mitoke said:


> I've been searching on and off for weeks now and every site has mismatched information and the gov't sites aren't very clear.
> 
> What is the complete cost to sponsor a maid/nanny in the UAE? I'm in Abu Dhabi.


Approx. 6000AED according the site below. 

The people we have found the MOST knowledgable, believe it or not, are the typing centers (who are usually your first stop anyway). Ask as many questions there cause they know the process better than immigration staff do.

Here's a link which explains the process. It's the most accurate I've seen.

Sponsoring a Maid in Abu Dhabi

It should be less cause I think the deposit scheme has been canceled and depends if you go through an agent. You will never find a clear answer on this as the laws regarding house help are constantly changing, some rules apply to certain nationalities of maids, and it also depends on the status of the maid and if she is in or outside the country.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

mitoke said:


> I've been searching on and off for weeks now and every site has mismatched information and the gov't sites aren't very clear.
> 
> What is the complete cost to sponsor a maid/nanny in the UAE? I'm in Abu Dhabi.


it really depends... if you are sponsoring someone form certain countries, then there are deposits and formalities with the embassy here - as an example, the indian embassy requires a 10k deposit if you get someone from india... nepal has a similar requirement... and then there is some paperwork as well that costs a bit...

other than that, immigration take a 2k deposit (first time only), insurance is about 800 or so a year, visa fee for a one year visa is about 5500, and then factor in the medical test and eid costs on top... if i remember correctly i paid about 7k or there abouts to renew my maid's visa earlier this year... but i got her the vip medical which is more expensive, you can get the regular one too which is around 300... only difference is the result comes the same day and the waiting area is slightly nicer...


----------

